# Need trailer



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I would love a Brenderup. Used and pulled a 2- horse in Ireland a few years ago.

A 2-horse bumper pull with tack storage under the hay bunk would probably suit your needs. They are easier to find and easier to sell than a 1-horse.


----------



## Friesians45 (May 18, 2021)

I pull and haul around a Bonanza 2 horse trailer, small but nice! I definitely recommend them. Haven't had any trouble with mine yet.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@lostastirrup bought an old one horse trailer, fixed it all up beautifully, got in a terrible accident on black ice, trailer was totaled.

Then she bought another one horse trailer, fixed it up even nicer than the first one. I know she is super busy currently, but she knows a whole lot about buying, repairing, hauling, and using a one horse trailer.

Borrowed Knickers- and other college equestrian problems | Page 16 | The Horse Forum


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I love my Brenderup. It’s a 2H Baron though, rather than a Solo. Handles great, hauls well. I adore it.

I was also interested in the Equispirit 1 horse trailer, but it was a “little” out of my price range. (Ok, make that a lot)


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

The advise on getting a two horse is right on the money. It will back and store just as easy and the big plus is loading and unloading a horse in it will be much, much easier. The resale market will be much larger too.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So... a one horse trailer is not going to save you much room when you refer to width.
Only 1-horse trailers I had contact with had dual tires on it for ride stability...instead of dual single wheel axles you get on a 2-horse, for ride stability we had single axle but 2-wheels each side...you saved maybe 12 inches...
The trailer my boss had was a Arndt brand...this was in the late 80's and she pulled it with a special made El Camino....yes I'm aging myself.

So, some thoughts...
Slant load trailer you need to be _at least_ 6' wide for a smaller body length horse to fit whether one horse or more..
A straight load trailer is 6' wide for regular sized horse compartment {3' each stall}
Both trailers you now must add wheel/tire to the exterior width of the stall area....
Single wide is going to be narrower, but...but consider tire/wheel width added is going to be at least another foot wider.... maybe a foot narrower but worth more for resale, offer you a better ride and stability towing for the animal and parking is parking it as when referring to that small a difference....its not worth discussing "saving".
Length overall is a minimum of 14' then get longer as you add amenities...
🐴...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The only dimension you are "saving" is width. No difference in length for one or two unless you are looking at those weirdly constructed tandem trailers that are one horse wide by two long.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

There are 2 Brenderup trailers in my family, a 1 horse Solo and a 2 horse Horseliner. The Solo is a bit narrower than a mid size SUV while the Horseliner is about the same width as a full size truck. The main advantages of Brenderup trailers is their balance, light weight, and built in inertia brakes which make them ideal for towing with a smaller tow vehicle. Disadvantage is the plywood construction which will eventually rot and need repair. Also they are no longer imported into the USA and some specialized parts may be difficult to find. It looks like Bockmann still makes a a similar trailer. https://boeckmann-northamerica.com/ Since you have a truck with ample towing capacity I wouldn't limit your search to one of these ultra light weight trailers which are relatively rare. From my experience a longer trailer is easier to back up. A short trailer will turn much quicker and is harder to keep in line. Also a wider trailer is easier to watch with your side mirrors. Can't comment on your space issues.


----------

